
Ask HN: Is PERT dead? - bobnarizes
How do you estimate how many people and time do you need to start and finish a new project from the development side?
Any tools&#x2F;concepts&#x2F;ideas are welcome
======
rman666
I wish there was a good, popular, cheap PERT tool like MacProject used to be.

~~~
captain_perl
Wow. Not just cheap, but MacProject was free on the original Mac.

Smartsheet has a PERT view. I've used it successfully on a short-term project
with about 20 engineers. The only "configuration" I had to add was a JIRA
column.

